# Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

*Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Heute gegen Mittag war es für einige Stunden möglich, Stronghold 3 auf Steam zu kaufen. 
Offizieller Release ist erst der 25.10.2011, inzwischen ist auch bei Steam wieder zu lesen, dass das Spiel erst am 25. freigeschalten wird.

Die Quelle: Ich habe mir das Spiel heute Mittag gekauft habe und war ganz erstaunt dass es schon spielbar ist.

Screen im Anhang als Beweis.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

wie geil ist das denn?  

darfst du verraten wie das Spiel so ist?


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Heißt _kaufen_ auch _spielen_ können?

Ich hab es ja auf der Gamescom angezockt; es spielt sich im Wesentlichen sehr ähnlich wie Stronghold 1 aber mit zeitgemäßer (3D-) Grafik; in der dort gezeigten Alpha war es aber noch sehr verbugged


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



Superwip schrieb:


> Heißt _kaufen_ auch _spielen_ können?
> 
> Ich hab es ja auf der Gamescom angezockt; es spielt sich im Wesentlichen sehr ähnlich wie Stronghold 1 aber mit zeitgemäßer (3D-) Grafik; in der dort gezeigten Alpha war es aber noch sehr verbugged



auf dem Screenshot steht doch: 86 Minuten gespielt


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Da ich nie einer NDA zugestimmt habe, kann mir das kaum jemand verbieten 

Naja, es ist ähnlich wie Stronghold 2 vom Gameplay her, mit neuer Grafikengine.
Die finde ich recht gelungen, auch wenn sie technisch sicher nicht auf neustem Stand ist (vor allem die Texturen).
Dazu kommt ne mMn tolle Physik, die die Mauern schön zum Einstürzen bringt und auch schöne Animationen bietet.
Gameplay seitig gibt es auch ein paar Neuerungen, konnte aber noch nicht lange spielen.

Edit: Ja, auch gespielt. 86 Minuten wie schon angemerkt wurde 
Bugs konnte ich (noch) keine sehen.


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

kannst du denn jetzt noch spielen? oder wird dein game auch erst wieder zum Release aktiviert? 

Hoffe stark das Stronghold 3 an das tolle Spielprinzip von Crusader anknüpft


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



pibels94 schrieb:


> kannst du denn jetzt noch spielen? oder wird dein game auch erst wieder zum Release aktiviert?
> 
> Hoffe stark das Stronghold 3 an das tolle Spielprinzip von Crusader anknüpft


 

Ja es funktioniert noch, habe ich gleich ausprobiert als ich gesehen hatte das es wieder aus den Neuerscheinungen verschwunden ist.
Die Angst war zum Glück unbegründet^^


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

genial das Steam sowas passiert


----------



## Jack ONeill (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Kannst ja mal nen paar Bilder zeigen


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Gameplay Video ist in Arbeit


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

allso ich hatte es gestern abend geladen um 1 uhr rum,aber jetz ist es weg in steam die installation hatte es eben noch gezockt um 3uhr.aber kann nur sagen hammer game das macht richtig spass

*vin vom Dorf geht das noch bei dir ?
*


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



Chriss85 schrieb:


> *vin vom Dorf geht das noch bei dir ?
> *


 
Ja geht definitiv noch, mach grad paar Gameplay Videos


----------



## Superwip (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Kann es sein, dass STEAM die Installation entfernt oder Sperrt?

Meiner Meinung nach wäre das ein illegaler Eingriff in dein System durch STEAM (Computersabotage)

auf jeden Fall sollten alle, die das Spiel erhaschen konnten STEAM lieber vorsichtshalber im offline Modus nutzen...


----------



## Bene11660 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Das Spiel wird bestimmt Hammer Stronghold ist einfach einer der Strategiespiele!
Wie kann Steam so etwas eigentlich passieren? Müssen die nur auf einen Knopf
drücken und ein Spiel geht online, oder wie kann so etwas passieren?


----------



## pibels94 (21. Oktober 2011)

Bene11660 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel wird bestimmt Hammer Stronghold ist einfach einer der Strategiespiele!
> Wie kann Steam so etwas eigentlich passieren? Müssen die nur auf einen Knopf
> drücken und ein Spiel geht online, oder wie kann so etwas passieren?



Scheinbar schon  riesen fail, aber zu unseren Gunsten


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

*vin vom Dorf bei mir ist das weg komisch gib mir mal bitte dein steam namen dann add ich dich mal danke
*


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

ich habs auch heut morgen bei steam geladen und bin sehr entäuscht.Der Pallisadenbau funktioniert nicht richtig,entstandene Löcher in der Pallisade kann mann nicht mehr stopfen.....unbegreiflich.Steuerung find ich auch fuer heutige standards zu schlecht.Hab teil 1und2 sehr gern gespielt doch bin jetzt richtig enttäuscht denn dadurch das man keine gescheiten Mauern errichten kann das spiel sehr schwer wird...


----------



## kisschris (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

So ich habe es jetzt ca 6,5 Stunden gespielt und ich kann euch sagen es ist nicht wie Stronghold 1 und auch nicht wie SH 2. Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist enorm angestiegen. Musste mich an der zweiten Wirtschaftsmission bestimmt 10 mal versuchen bis es geklappt hat. Vier mal ist es in der Zeit abgestürzt und es sind noch deutlich spürbare Bugs enthalten. Aber es macht nach wie vor Spaß und scheint eher moderate Hardwareanforderungen zu haben.


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

könnt ihr es jetz noch starten oder spielen ????


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

hattest du auch solche  probleme mit  dem wallbau?Den ohne  aktiven wall hat man ja fast keine chance in der wolfsmission


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

ja..........................


----------



## kisschris (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



Chriss85 schrieb:


> könnt ihr es jetz noch starten oder spielen ????


 
Ja es geht nach wie vor. Wenn es einmal aktiviert wurde, dann ist es anscheinend dauerhaft spielbar. Dafür wurden übrigens auch noch ne Menge an Daten über Steam geladen. Schätze mal so 200 bis 500 MB.


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

nee machst gleich das wölf nest kaput und fertig dann haste ruhe


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

warum werden meine  beiträge  wieder gelöscht?ja,kanns  noch starten


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

allso bei mir gin es ja auch noch aber jetz nicht mehr das zeichen spielen ist weg, aber im ornder habe ich das noch, aber kann es von da auch nicht starten.


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

konntest du einwandfrei den wall bauen?Wolfsnester  gibts  mehrere...da  brauchste erst truppen........beiträge  wurden nicht gelöscht,hab mich verschaut


----------



## kisschris (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



dudl schrieb:


> hattest du auch solche  probleme mit  dem wallbau?Den ohne  aktiven wall hat man ja fast keine chance in der wolfsmission


 
In der Mission habe ich ohne Wall gespielt. Aber wie gesagt 10 Anläufe gebraucht. Ich hab aber in einer späteren Mission mit Steinmauern bisher ohne Probleme bauen können, auch wenn es gewöhnungsbedürftig ist. Nur die Treppen für die Mauern ließen sich nicht drehen und auch nicht anschließen. Das Spiel fühlt sich leider sehr unfertig an.


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

ihr werdets nicht  glauben.....hab das  spiel jetzt gestartet und  meine Löcher im Wall waren grösser und  liessen sich reparieren........leider  nur mit Toren...scheint  schon  noch verbuggt zu sein...ich sag  mir  jedesmal ich kauf kein spiel mehr vor nem test und  machs  trotzdem.Hat schon seine  gründe warum die  firmen ihre  spiele nicht  richtig antesten lassen..


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

naja ich finds klase habe bis level 5 gespielt und buggs ist mir nix groß aufgefallen klar müssen die noch was patchen das normal heute zu tage


----------



## vin vom Dorf (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Hier mein erstes Gameplay-Video von der ersten Mission der Militärkampagne:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PxYlytHm4P8


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

*vin vom Dorf starte mal dein steam neu und sag mal obs dann auch noch geht danke
*


----------



## Pal_Calimero (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Wie geil das Video ist... "willkommen in Stronghold 3 mein Herr" halts maul.. ich will die Grafikeinstellung sehen

Falls du mehr Video hast, dann poste mal. Wenn das Spiel an stronghold Crusader rankommt, wirds gekauft. Teil 2 hat mich sehr enttäuscht.


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

ey das game ist bombe


----------



## Snake7 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Er könte auch die Daten aus dem Ordner spiegeln hochladen nd andere laden lassen - dann kann es jeder spielen der es gekauft hat.


----------



## Chriss85 (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

das geht nicht


----------



## dudl (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

ja...


----------



## Klutten (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Ich wäre hier sehr dankbar darüber, wenn ihr in ganzen Sätzen antworten würdet. Ein-Wort-Beiträge mit nahezu Null Inhalt sind nicht erwünscht und werden bei übermäßiger Nutzung auch gerne mal mit einer Karte geahndet.


----------



## OpamitKruecke (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Irgendwie sagt mir die Grafik ned so zu  Aber Stronghold Crusader schafft ja nicht mal Full HD


----------



## Borkenkaefer (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Scheinbar gibt es in das Spiel in GAS (germany austria switzerland) auch im Geschäft schon zum kaufen.
Zumindest hab ich das im Steamforum gelesen. Es soll aber nur die Version vom Handel veröffentlicht werden. Darum hat Steam das Spiel wieder raus genommen.


----------



## sethdiabolos (21. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



OpamitKruecke schrieb:


> Irgendwie sagt mir die Grafik ned so zu  Aber Stronghold Crusader schafft ja nicht mal Full HD



Dann besorg dir die Stronghold-Collection mit allen Stronghold-Spielen (außer Teil 3) für 10€ in einem Laden deines Vertrauesn und spiel Stronghold Crusader Extreme, ich sag aber gleich, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad gleich viel höher ist wie beim Original.


----------



## dudl (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

wie gesagt,bin sehr  enttäuscht  über das  Spiel.Stronghold2 konnte  vieles besser.....Grafik hat sich gegenüber 2teil nicht verbessert wobei mir die grafik nichtmal das wichtigste ist.Mir  scheint sie wollten Stronghold2 nur verbessern(was nicht gelungen ist),mir kommts  eher wie ein Add-on vor.50€ sind  einfach zuviel.Hatte gestern und heut schon soviel abstürze wie die letzten6monate zusammen....,traurig...Man sollte auch bei steam das spiel wieder umtauschen können..


----------



## ProNoob (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

fog of war... militär und wirtschaftskampange...fehlender kreuzug modus...dachte stronghold ist eine aufbausimulation wie in crusader...danke für das gameplay video...hat meine kaufentscheidung entschieden beeinflusst wird sich nicht gekauft schade... wollte es eben über amazon bestellen gut das ich das vid gesehen hab -.-


----------



## Hitman-47 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Den Fog of war gibt's nur Nachts und das find ich sogar eine ganz nette Idee. Und wie schon gesagt, es hieß, dass man sich an Stronghold 1 orientieren werde, nicht an Stronghold Crusader


----------



## Bene11660 (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Wirklich ohne Kreutszüge? Schade aber dann Downsample ich lieber Crusader 
Wirds denn wenigstens eine Demo zum antesten geben?


----------



## kisschris (22. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

So die Wirtschaftskampagne habe ich jetzt durch. Es sind acht Missionen und die sind auch gut gelungen. Anfangs war ich noch ein wenig kritisch, aber das Spielgefühl gefällt mir besser als bei Stronghold 2. Man muss sich aber stark umstellen was das spawnen der neuen Arbeiter angeht. Es dauert sehr lang bis man zB zehn Arbeiter mehr hat. Die Rate lässt sich aber durch eine höhere Beliebtheit steigern. Ich bin gespannt wie sich die Militärkampagne noch entwickelt und vor allem wie viele Missionen es noch gibt. Morgen dazu mehr...


----------



## tobi1111 (23. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Hi Leute 

Ich möchte das ganze mal auf die Spitze treiben.
Ich habe das Spiel seit dem 20.10.2011   war ca. für ne 1st da danach wurde es wieder geändert.
Meine Meinung zu dem Spiel ist, es ist schlecht eine einfache Kopie von Stronghold 2 mit leichten änderungen
Teil 1 + Crusader top einfach top.


----------



## Chriss85 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

allso ich kann es immer noch nicht zocken,aber habe bei steam gesehn das es viele zocken wie geht das den bitte ??? und tobi1111 nach einer stunde kann mann das doch noch nicht sagen da haste dich grade mal mit,
den game an angefreundet. allso ich habe es auch nur 5 stunden gezockt! aber was ich bis jetz gesehn habe fand ich top.den multiplayer könnte ich noch nicht testen hoffe der ist auch gut da legen die ja eh wert drauf.


----------



## Dani.. (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Bei mir das gleiche,konnte es ein paar Stunden zocken, und dann beim nächsten PC start kam Spiel noch nicht veröffentlicht.(jetzt geht nix mehr)


----------



## pibels94 (24. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*



Chriss85 schrieb:


> allso ich kann es immer noch nicht zocken,aber habe bei steam gesehn das es viele zocken wie geht das den bitte ??? und tobi1111 nach einer stunde kann mann das doch noch nicht sagen da haste dich grade mal mit,
> den game an angefreundet. allso ich habe es auch nur 5 stunden gezockt! aber was ich bis jetz gesehn habe fand ich top.den multiplayer könnte ich noch nicht testen hoffe der ist auch gut da legen die ja eh wert drauf.



das stimmt, der Multiplayer hat mir bei den anderen SHs immer gut gefallen


----------



## Pal_Calimero (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Ganz schön schlechte Bewertung (Amazon). 
Stronghold 3: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Dwayne1988 (25. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Wundert mich nicht neben Grafikbugs, Crashes des Games was Soundbugs auslöst und nur System neustart den Bug behebt, sowie miserable Balance scheitn das game wirklich noch Beta stadium zu sein. Dachte heut abend nach langen Arbeiten mal schön zu spielen wurde aber nichts draus schade eigentlich. Da Stronghold sowie Crusader gern gespielt hatte.


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

zum Glück hab ich die Rezensionen auf Amazon gelesen, das Spiel kommt mir nicht auf den PC


----------



## CooperakaTigger (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

Muss mich auch mal zum Thema Stronghold 3 auslassen:
Hab mich echt riesig gefreut als gestern das Spiel kam, konnte leider nicht viel Spielen!
Heute hab ich mir dann Zeit genommen, die man bei dem Spiel auch braucht: Bis neue Bauern kommen dauert es immer 16sec was mir persönlich jedes mal wie ne minute vorkommt!
Bevor ich hier jetzt einen Roman schreibe fasse ich meine Kritikpunkte kurz zusammen:

Negativ:
- Das Bausystem ist reiner müll, früher konnte man seine Festung gut planen, geht meiner Meinung nach so nicht mehr!
- Das Kampfsystem ist echt grottenschlecht, wenn ich Bogenschützen auf ner Mauer anklick um sie anzugreifen, passiert gar nicht...
- Nahrung braucht lang bis sie im Kornspeicher ankommt selbst wenn das Feld direkt daneben steht
- Einheiten bleiben bei mir immer wieder in den Mauern/Toren/Leitern hängen und lassen sich nicht mehr weg bewegen
- Wenn man auf die Bauern klickt sagen die immer noch das gleiche wie in den anderen Teilen zuvor

Positiv:
- Grafik weiß an vielen stellen zu gefallen
- Wenn man viele Soldaten bewegt lassen die einen "Armee-Schrei" los

Insgesamt ist mir der Gedanke durch den Kopf gegangen das mir das zu viel Siedler und zu wenig Stronghold ist. Ich bereue es im moment wirklich das Spiel gekauft zu haben 
-


----------



## pibels94 (26. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Stronghold 3 versehentlich zu früh auf Steam veröffentlicht*

und die Spielgeschwindigkeit lässt sich nicht einstellen, außerdem kannst du nciht gegen Bots spielen, absolutes NoGO


----------

